# Leopard gecko help..



## Venom1080 (Apr 30, 2017)

cant seem to eat. goes for prey like crazy but cant seem to really get it in its mouth to chomp on. ive tried larger superworms, and even small mealies barely the width of its head. i dont have a heat pad for it, but i have its cage next to my space heater, which is on about 12/24 h. 
its tongue seems almost too big for its mouth, seems to get in the way of it getting its mouth around its food. 
help..


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 30, 2017)

Please post photos of your enclosure and the Leo? I hopefully can help.


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 30, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> Please post photos of your enclosure and the Leo? I hopefully can help.










Cage is a 10g tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for the photos, your substrate is paper towels, right? It does look like there could be an issue with the mouth but it is hard to tell. When they do go after prey, does a bite actually happen or is it more of the tongue hitting first and pushing it out of the way?
Please get an under tank heater for them asap, the heat you are providing isn't quite what they need. Leo's use heat on their belly to help them digest food. Please attach the heat mat to a thermostat as well, that way you stay in the proper range. 
The fact that he/she still goes after food leads me away from impaction, but it is still a slight possibility. Do you have any other feeders aside from meal/super worms? Mealworms especially are very chitinous and offer little nutrition.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 30, 2017)

Is she the same Leo that had the shed issue you posted about? It looks like her toes had issues... Really feel bad for this girl if she is. 
Also, I commend you on stepping up to help her, she needs some TLC for sure.


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 30, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> Thanks for the photos, your substrate is paper towels, right? It does look like there could be an issue with the mouth but it is hard to tell. When they do go after prey, does a bite actually happen or is it more of the tongue hitting first and pushing it out of the way?
> Please get an under tank heater for them asap, the heat you are providing isn't quite what they need. Leo's use heat on their belly to help them digest food. Please attach the heat mat to a thermostat as well, that way you stay in the proper range.
> The fact that he/she still goes after food leads me away from impaction, but it is still a slight possibility. Do you have any other feeders aside from meal/super worms? Mealworms especially are very chitinous and offer little nutrition.


more of the tongue hitting first. and will do. i dont have anything besides meal/super worms, but ill pick up some crickets when i go to get the heat pad. probably tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 30, 2017)

Ok, then yeah she could be dehydrated and her tongue could be swollen from it. Try giving her a bath in room temperature water, no higher than 23 Celsius. If she will let you, gently rub your index finger down her abdomen towards her tail. Fair warning, the combination of warm water and the massage is to stimulate defecation. Not a pleasant thing, but better than her being sick. 
Don't hesitate to ask anything, I am always happy to help.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Apr 30, 2017)

you'll definitely want to get an heat mad for the bottom of the tank.  Also to help hold the heat and help with the digestion, I have 2 thick sheets of paper towel in the end of the tank where the heat mat is so it doesn't get too warm to the touch, with a half log hide sitting directly overtop the heat mat. You can also take a bowl or container large enough to comfortably fit your gecko and fill it just enough for its stomach to be submerged and let it soak...that can help moves its bowels.  Have you tried tong feeding?   My girl is terrible at trying to catch roaches that are put in there but she has no issues feeding from the tongs....or even squishing the roaches heads and letting her get them while they twitch.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 30, 2017)

Goodlukwitthat said:


> you'll definitely want to get an heat mad for the bottom of the tank.  Also to help hold the heat and help with the digestion, I have 2 thick sheets of paper towel in the end of the tank where the heat mat is so it doesn't get too warm to the touch, with a half log hide sitting directly overtop the heat mat. You can also take a bowl or container large enough to comfortably fit your gecko and fill it just enough for its stomach to be submerged and let it soak...that can help moves its bowels.  Have you tried tong feeding?   My girl is terrible at trying to catch roaches that are put in there but she has no issues feeding from the tongs....or even squishing the roaches heads and letting her get them while they twitch.


tried tong feeding, seemed to help a bit. ill add more paper tomorrow when i hopefully get the things i need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 1, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> tried tong feeding, seemed to help a bit. ill add more paper tomorrow when i hopefully get the things i need.


I rescued 2 Leo's recently with the same symptoms, they would try to bite and the food would wiggle it's way out of their mouth. I think it may have to do with calcium deficiency, the previous owner didn't dust his prey items. So what I did is tong fed mine until they started recovering and now they've fattened up and can hunt on their own.  

I saw another thread where you had issues with bad sheds on the feet? I use a humid hide to aid during shedding, it seems to help a lot. You can use any container and just cut a hole shaped entrance, then fill with moist susbtrate, I always see my guys in there approaching a shed. I put it on the cool side and leave the dry hide on the warm end so they have the choice to go where they would be most comfortable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 1, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I rescued 2 Leo's recently with the same symptoms, they would try to bite and the food would wiggle it's way out of their mouth. I think it may have to do with calcium deficiency, the previous owner didn't dust his prey items. So what I did is tong fed mine until they started recovering and now they've fattened up and can hunt on their own.
> 
> I saw another thread where you had issues with bad sheds on the feet? I use a humid hide to aid during shedding, it seems to help a lot. You can use any container and just cut a hole shaped entrance, then fill with moist susbtrate, I always see my guys in there approaching a shed. I put it on the cool side and leave the dry hide on the warm end so they have the choice to go where they would be most comfortable.


Yeah, the previous owner wasn't exactly careful.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (May 1, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I think it may have to do with calcium deficiency, the previous owner didn't dust his prey items. So what I did is tong fed mine until they started recovering and now they've fattened up and can hunt on their own.
> 
> I saw another thread where you had issues with bad sheds on the feet? I use a humid hide to aid during shedding, it seems to help a lot.


The calcium deficiency is a good point. @Venom1080 does she have issues walking or any obvious misshapen look to her? 
The humid hide is a great idea, my Leo's each have their own 20gal Long aquarium so I have 3 hides. Cool dry, warm dry, and the humid hide I put in between so the heat keeps it warm. 

Only reason I rated you sad was because she wasn't properly cared for before you adopted her. You obviously care, which is great. She looks like she could be a great gecko for quite a few years now that she has someone who cares.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 1, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> The calcium deficiency is a good point. @Venom1080 does she have issues walking or any obvious misshapen look to her?
> The humid hide is a great idea, my Leo's each have their own 20gal Long aquarium so I have 3 hides. Cool dry, warm dry, and the humid hide I put in between so the heat keeps it warm.
> 
> Only reason I rated you sad was because she wasn't properly cared for before you adopted her. You obviously care, which is great. She looks like she could be a great gecko for quite a few years now that she has someone who cares.


Wow, 20 gallon and 3 hides each, you've got some spoiled Leo's !  that's awesome


----------



## Venom1080 (May 1, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> The calcium deficiency is a good point. @Venom1080 does she have issues walking or any obvious misshapen look to her?
> The humid hide is a great idea, my Leo's each have their own 20gal Long aquarium so I have 3 hides. Cool dry, warm dry, and the humid hide I put in between so the heat keeps it warm.
> 
> Only reason I rated you sad was because she wasn't properly cared for before you adopted her. You obviously care, which is great. She looks like she could be a great gecko for quite a few years now that she has someone who cares.


no, maybe a tad skinny.
she was actually mine originally, i picked her up at about 4" about 4 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (May 2, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Wow, 20 gallon and 3 hides each, you've got some spoiled Leo's !  that's awesome


That's what as advised by my friends on a gecko centered forum. All 3 have been keeping them for years, a couple for over 10. I got lucky and hit the $1 per gallon sales for those and my 40 breeder though. While I'm sure the floor space is good for my 9in adult male, I know not everyone has the space, or money for the set ups I have. 
Honestly they are spoiled lol but hey, they are like my kids 



Venom1080 said:


> no, maybe a tad skinny.
> she was actually mine originally, i picked her up at about 4" about 4 years ago.


If you had to guess, or if you can check, how much would you say she weighs? Length also?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (May 2, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> That's what as advised by my friends on a gecko centered forum. All 3 have been keeping them for years, a couple for over 10. I got lucky and hit the $1 per gallon sales for those and my 40 breeder though. While I'm sure the floor space is good for my 9in adult male, I know not everyone has the space, or money for the set ups I have.
> Honestly they are spoiled lol but hey, they are like my kids
> 
> 
> ...


no idea on weight. i have nothing in my head to even try to reference to. shes an adult normal sized female. so about 8-9" maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (May 2, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> no idea on weight. i have nothing in my head to even try to reference to. shes an adult normal sized female. so about 8-9" maybe.


Ok, any luck on different feeders? I peeked at your profile and saw you're in Ontario, not sure if they go by a different name but Calci-worms or Phoenix worms are great feeders. Especially if she has a calcium deficiency. Best part of them, no dusting or gutloading necessary. Though you will want a different feeder to dust with a multi-vitamin.


----------



## Venom1080 (May 2, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> Ok, any luck on different feeders? I peeked at your profile and saw you're in Ontario, not sure if they go by a different name but Calci-worms or Phoenix worms are great feeders. Especially if she has a calcium deficiency. Best part of them, no dusting or gutloading necessary. Though you will want a different feeder to dust with a multi-vitamin.


going to try feeding after her shed. she just shed like not even two weeks ago, i dont remember them shedding so often.. shes got a nice humid hide so it should go well this time.
yup, i have a great place near my house called the worm lady. tons of different feeders for sale for great prices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (May 8, 2017)

How is she doing? Any updates?


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 11, 2017)

Update.. she managed to tong feed on some crickets and showed some enthusiasm for mealworms in her dish, but she's getting skinnier.. doesn't even go for food anymore..

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> View attachment 248741
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man not looking so good, she's very skinny. So no interest in food at all? That's unusual... not sure what's to be done in this case. Mine have always showed interest in feeding.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 12, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Man not looking so good, she's very skinny. So no interest in food at all? That's unusual... not sure what's to be done in this case. Mine have always showed interest in feeding.


None yesterday. I'll be trying again today.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 12, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Man not looking so good, she's very skinny. So no interest in food at all? That's unusual... not sure what's to be done in this case. Mine have always showed interest in feeding.


None yesterday. I'll be trying again today.


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> None yesterday. I'll be trying again today.


Let us know how it goes, hope she takes some food for ya.


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

Sorry for the stupid question. But why don't you go to the vet with your gecko?


----------



## CWilson1351 (Aug 13, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> View attachment 248741
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a decent time of the year for most feeders, would it be possible to get hold of some small hornworms for her? They are high in moisture and nearly devoid of any chitin. You'd probably still have to tong feed. They don't retain calcium or multi-vitamin dust very well so they are better as a once a week feeder. 
Hornworms grow very quickly, however they are a good food source for your larger tarantulas once they get a bit bigger. 
Typically the bright colors incite a great feeding response. Hopefully she will get back on track soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 28, 2017)

Any improvement on the lizard's condition? Wax worms may be an option, but should be used sparingly as possible. they are pretty high in fat and it is said that they get kind of hooked on them and then will refuse other sorts of food. They are really soft, so I would imagine very digestible. If there has been no improvement, I guess getting her to eat anything at all would be a step in the right direction. The tail in the photo is alarming, the gecko is depleting its fat reserve.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 28, 2017)

@Venom1080 How's your Leo doing? Hope she's back to eating again.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 28, 2017)

Not much better I'm afraid...  
I still try feeding s couple times a week, she doesn't show any interest at all in mealworms, so I don't even bother trying supers. I'll try waxworms I suppose.. 

She showed alot of interest in crickets when I tried them again a few days ago. I left a few in overnight and didn't see any the next day, so I'm optimistic.. I'll be getting more soon and monitoring more closely.. 

She's shedding regularly, and is still fairly active, just like I remember her being when I first bought her a few years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost56 (Sep 28, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Not much better I'm afraid...
> I still try feeding s couple times a week, she doesn't show any interest at all in mealworms, so I don't even bother trying supers. I'll try waxworms I suppose..
> 
> She showed alot of interest in crickets when I tried them again a few days ago. I left a few in overnight and didn't see any the next day, so I'm optimistic.. I'll be getting more soon and monitoring more closely..
> ...


At this point, if the crickets end up being a miss too, I'd hand feed/force feed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> At this point, if the crickets end up being a miss too, I'd hand feed/force feed.


How do I do that?


----------



## Ghost56 (Sep 28, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> How do I do that?


I've never had to really do it but generally, you get them under your control in the least stressful way possible, rub the side of their jaw to get them to open their mouth, then place the prey as far back in their mouth as you safely can. If you can get some kind of processed food and use a syringe to feed them, that'd probably be alot better. And of course, if you're using prey items, make sure it's small enough to be swallowed without them chewing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 29, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> I've never had to really do it but generally, you get them under your control in the least stressful way possible, rub the side of their jaw to get them to open their mouth, then place the prey as far back in their mouth as you safely can. If you can get some kind of processed food and use a syringe to feed them, that'd probably be alot better. And of course, if you're using prey items, make sure it's small enough to be swallowed without them chewing it.


@Venom1080 Can't you mush up the prey so it's like pureed, put it in her mouth and feed?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 29, 2017)

crone said:


> @Venom1080 Can't you mush up the prey so it's like pureed, put it in her mouth and feed?


Ill try that tonight. Sounds like a fine idea.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crone Returns (Sep 29, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Ill try that tonight. Sounds like a fine idea.


Hey keep us posted, ok?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Sep 29, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Not much better I'm afraid...
> I still try feeding s couple times a week, she doesn't show any interest at all in mealworms, so I don't even bother trying supers. I'll try waxworms I suppose..
> 
> She showed alot of interest in crickets when I tried them again a few days ago. I left a few in overnight and didn't see any the next day, so I'm optimistic.. I'll be getting more soon and monitoring more closely..
> ...


Some progress is better than none. Good call skipping meal/super worms. While supers aren't as bad the chitin levels wouldn't help her situation. Not sure if you have tried other options for feeders but I have found one seller in Canada that offers some different feeder insects. Since I don't want to get in trouble for posting outside links I will pm you the info. If possible try getting her some hornworms, even during brumation my female will eat a couple when they are offered. The green color seems to enhance the feeding response with some Leo's.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Oct 22, 2017)

How is the little lass doing? Hopefully we'll, brumation time is fast approaching and she definitely will need the fat reserves to be high.


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Oct 25, 2017)

Could be be crypto or some other type of parasite. You should take him to the vet so they can do a fecal test. I read that if you can get them to lick vitamin powder off your finger it can elicit a feeding response.
Don't know if anyone has mentioned it yet but dubia roaches also make good feeders.
Also, if you haven't already please get a UTH. Belly heat is necessary for them to digest food.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Oct 26, 2017)

It might be a last-ditch effort, but there is this product that might be worth a try. I've never used it so I cannot recommend it, but I would try it if all else failed. The reviews are mixed, so caveat emptor. Some say it was a life-saver, while others claim it killed their reptile. There is always the possibility that their reptile was too far gone and would have died anyway, I suppose. You would have to read the reviews and draw your own conclusion.
Also, I agree with the above post, a fecal exam should be done. 

https://www.amazon.com/Zilla-Supplies-Jump-Start-Appetite-Stimulant/dp/B000QFOIDE


----------

